# Just got a request to press rhinestone design on towels....



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this can't be done. Right?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would recommend a test. I think it is very possible, depending on the towel.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

We did some, but they were only *decorations* for a spa. We chose "short haired"  towels and didn't give any guarantees at all. 

The customer LOVED them however; they looked really nice.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I haven't done any but I think I'll try it.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

What size towel and do you have a supplier - We have done this and they are right the short haired is better and you want to use the least tacky tape so you don't damage the towel.


----------



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wouldn't Rhinestones be a bit rough on the skin?

The immitation "poor mans" rhinestone look may be a better option...
using GlitterFlex or Holographic heat press vinyl.
OR you could press rhinestones on the flat stitched band on the ends of the plush terry towels.

Sue2


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

The number one towel blinged is Golf towels But I would agree on the rough on the skin if it was a regular towel.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I would think that they would be used for a decorative use and not for actually drying off. A velour type towel may work.


----------

